# Welcome to my flock! :d



## SnackBriber (Aug 28, 2012)

Hey guys! So i was going to hold off the photos until i have finished my exams (next week) because i knew if i took them and posted them.. i would spend way to much time on here posting rather then studying.. haha
I just couldn't hold it in and had to share my joy with you guys!
Hope you enjoy the photos as much as i do!
These one's are current and there are quite a lot! (possibly duplicates)

ENJOY! 

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157631334256972/


----------



## sangs_becky (Jun 25, 2012)

vow!! you have so many pics there in the link, your birds look gorgeous
so do your budgies and tiels get along well? do have a close eye on them during their out of cage time because budgies can bully your tiels badly.
Good luck for your exams do well!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

What pretty birds!


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Adorable pics


----------



## SnackBriber (Aug 28, 2012)

Thanks guys! Yes.. Budgies can really bully and I experienced that with Ezio and Oreo, my first birds. Everywhere online I was told to put them in separate cages but I had just bought them a big cage to start with and just saw it as a waste!! Haha
You see they were nice until Ezio put his head near Oreo and made little screeching sounds (for head scratches) and Oreo just thought he was having ago at him and they would start up!
I ended up finding out what Ezio wanted and would scratch or preen his hair for him.
Oreo finally learnt and would do it in exchange for regurgitation haha!

When I got another two budgies they started doing there own thing together and wouldnt interfere with the tiels.
I have no problem with Ezio and the budgies, Minty will have ago if the budgies give a little nip to get past him and Tika, my new cockatiel, will go full on with any bird including both other cockatiels.. I am currently taming and training him. 

So they do get along most of the time.. And out of the cage time is really up to them! Most of the time it's either cage, window sill or swinging perch haha.


----------



## Scribbles (Jun 28, 2012)

Great bunch of awesome birdies!


----------



## CritterKeeper (May 21, 2012)

Wow loads of pictures, I like you set up though  Good idea with the fake wood floor cover, might have to steal that  They all look like spoiled little birdies


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

Great looking pictures,you have gorgeous looking cockatiels and budgies.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Gorgeous birds!


----------



## morla (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow, thats a lot of pictures! They are all so good!


----------



## Pen (Aug 16, 2012)

They are all adorable


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

You have such beautiful babies (Minty and Skittles are my favorites, I think) and your room is a birdie wonderland! Thanks for sharing these pics. Random, but Oreo reminds me of a cross between two of my budgies.


----------



## SnackBriber (Aug 28, 2012)

Thankyou so so much everyone for the wonderful posts!
I feel so proud to have them (not in a prideful way  haha)
I did a bit of study today.. But it was hard haha..
I also created my signature pic today and love it so much!! - looks great in full hd from my 16 MP Camera! You can see every hair on each feather 
but obviously I can't upload that as a signature haha.. Imagine loading pages with that!
They are really colorful! 
Thanks again! I love being part of this little community that shares my passion and feelings! Actually I shouldn't say little... There are thousands of people on here!


----------

